# Size and access to an equipment platform



## retire09 (Dec 5, 2014)

Can an equipment platform be sized just large enough to support the equipment and accessed from a portable ladder or does it have to be large enough to provide working spaces, guard rails etc on the platform with a permanent ladder for access? Less than 16' off the floor.


----------



## cda (Dec 5, 2014)

Popular question

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/commercial-building-codes/15864-mechanical-platforms-vs-refrigeration-machinery-rooms.html


----------



## fatboy (Dec 5, 2014)

No book in front of me, but less than 16', perm ladder not required, working clearance w/platform required, guards may be required outdoors..............more info?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 5, 2014)

International Mechanical Code

306.3 Appliances in attics.

Exceptions:

1. The passageway and level service space are not required where the appliance is capable of being serviced and removed through the required opening.

UNIFORM MECHANICAL CODE

904.11.4 Work Surface. A level working platform or grade surface not less than thirty (30) inches (760 mm) by thirty (30) inches (760 mm) shall be provided in front of the service side of the appliance. [NFPA 54:9.5.2]

No Exception


----------



## retire09 (Dec 5, 2014)

An air handler above a grid ceiling and a unit heater hung from a ceiling are both allowed to be maintained from the floor by portable ladder. No cat walks or working platforms required.

If I want to place a compressor (or any other equipment) on an elevated platform against the wall, can I not access it the same way? I realize the service side of the unit must be facing away from the wall for maintenance.


----------



## north star (Dec 6, 2014)

*& = & = & = &*





> "If I want to place a compressor (or any other equipment) on an elevated  platform against the wall, can I not accessit the same way? I realize  the service side of the unit must be facing away from the wall for  maintenance."


Yes !.........If there are access panels on the equipment, or piping, or electrical or othercontrols that will need to be [  potentially   ] serviced, repaired or replaced, then

sufficient working space should be provided  [  i.e.  -  please consider those

technicians & service personnel that will actually be working on this "elevated

equipment".............Please, please, please, please provide them adequate room !   ]

*& = & = & = &*


----------

